# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Lovebird από εκτροφείο.

## Sophie

*Καλησπέρα! Πήρα τηλέφωνο σε ένα εκτροφείο και ρώτησα για τιμές lovebird* :: *. Η εκτροφέας μου είπε ότι τα lovebird τα έχει σε διάφορα χρώματα και έχει και ζευγάρια, 100 ευρώ το ζευγάρι. Μου έδωσε και κάποιες πληροφορίες μάλιστα. Τη ρώτησα αν έχει κανένα μόνο του και μου είπε ότι δεν πουλάει μόνο του γιατί είπε ότι θέλουν συντροφιά και αν το έχω μόνο του σε 1, 2 το πολύ, μήνες θα μου πεθάνει!
1) Η τιμή είναι λογική για ζευγάρι; (οποιουδήποτε χρώματος)
2) Είναι αλήθεια ότι θα ψωφήσει ή το κάνει απλά για να πουλήσει (γιατί δεν νομίζω να ψωφήσει αν ο ιδιοκτήτης το φροντίζει και του κάνει παρέα)

Παρακαλώ, τα φώτα σας!*  ::

----------


## cute

εγώ μπορώ να σου πω μόνο ότι δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση να ψοφήσει άμα του κανείς παρέα αρκετές ώρες κάθε μέρα!
το δικό μου το πήρα από πετ σοπ,ταισμενο στο χέρι ομως(δυστυχώς) και είναι μαζί μου από το Δεκέμβριο αρχές και ειναι μια χαρά,ούτε το κεφι του έχει χάσει ούτε τιποτα :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

*Ευχαριστώ! Κι εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν θα πάθαινε κάτι γιατί εκτός του ότι θα του έκανα παρέα, έχω άλλα 2 παπαγαλάκια, μπάτζι βέβαια, αλλά και πάλι η παρουσία τους νομίζω πως θα του άρεσε ακόμη κι αν είναι διαφορετική ράτσα και θα είναι σε διαφορετικό κλουβί! Δέσποινα, μήπως θυμάσαι πόσο το πήρες;*

----------


## cute

60!βασικα γενικά από αυτο το πετ σοπ είμαι ΠΟΛΥ ικανοποιημένη!φαίνεται ότι αγαπάει και σεβεται τα ζωάκια που έχει!
ο χώρος μέσα δεν μυρίζει τα πουλιά τα βγάζει κι έξω να τα δει λίγο ο ήλιος....μια χαρά!!!σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ..

----------


## Sophie

Πιστεψέ με, αυτό το οφ τοπικ ήθελα ν ακούσω! Επιτέλους ακούω ότι 1 πετ σοπ ενδιαφέρεται για τα ζωάκια! Εγώ βρήκα σε ένα ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ πετ σοπ, (που δεν ενδιαφέρεται κι όλας) ένα peach faced με 75 ευρώ και εννοείτε, όχι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι!

----------


## cute

η τιμή είναι υπερβολική!!!σου στέλνω πμ :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

Οκ!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Γιατι θες να επεκταθεις και σε αλλο ειδος? Δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενη?

----------


## Sophie

*Φυσικά και είμαι! Σεραφείμ, (1ον) μιλούσα υποθετικά και (2ον) απλά ρωτάω γιατί κάποια πράγματα μου κάνουν εντύπωση και θέλω να μαθαίνω! Γενικά από περιέργεια ρωτάω και στα πετ σοπς τις τιμές για όλα τα είδη που μου κεντρίζουν το ενδιαφέρον. Για μένα όλοι οι παπαγάλοι είναι συναρπαστικά και πανέξυπνα πλάσματα!*  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Δεν σε κατακρινω ουτε θελω να μου δικαιολογηθεις!!! Απλα ρωταω οπως και εσυ απο περιεργεια!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Καλησπέρα Σοφία, δεν ξέρω αν πέζει κάποιο ρόλο το είδος στην τιμή, πάντως το αρσενικό που μου έδωσαν το αγόρασαν οι φίλοι μου 50 euro και το θυληκό που πήρα εγώ μου το έδωσαν 35.....Σαν ζευγάρι τα πουλάει το pet που γνωρίζω 60 euro........

----------


## Sophie

Σεραφείμ δεν προσπαθώ να δικαιολογηθώ. Δεν θεώρησα ότι με κατακρίνεις. Επίσης δεν θεώρησα ότι θεώρησες ότι σε κατακρίνω :Ρ Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## Kostakos

EΓω μπορει να μην το αγορασα... Αλλα το αρομο που μου το εδωσε φαινεται πως υπεραγαπαει καθε φτερωτο πλασμα που εχει στο σπιτι του... Και ελπιζω να την συναντησω απο κοντα να της το πω κιολας.. Αλλα σιγουρα αυτο που σου ειπε οτι πεθαινουν δεν ισχυει.. Μυθος.. Και μη νομιζεις εγω που ειχα ρωτησει εναν.. Παλιοτερα μου εδινε ενα μικρο ταισμενο στο χερι 120 ευρω....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σοφια.. ηθελα κι εγω να υιοθετησω ενα κοκατιλ.. και το ζητησα απο τη μητερα μου, αλλα με συμβουλεψε να μην παρω αμεσως τωρα που εχω φωλιες στα πουλια μου, γιατι εαν πολλαπλασιαστουν θα πρεπει να αγορασω κλουβες για να φιλοξενηθουν μεχρι να βρουν ενα μονιμο σπιτι! Κι επειτα να υιοθετησω ενα κοκατιλακι!

Το ιδιο θα ελεγα και σε εσενα.. Να δεις πως θα τα παει το ζευγαρακι σου κι επειτα να προβεις σε αγορα lovebird!  :Happy: 




> Παλιοτερα μου εδινε ενα μικρο ταισμενο στο χερι 120 ευρω....


Κωστα, παιζει ρολο και η μεταλλαξη του πουλιου! Εαν ηταν αρχεγονο ειναι πολλα, εαν ειναι lutino, cinnamon, sea green κλπ κλπ, η τιμη για ταισμενο στο χερι ειναι λογικη!

----------


## Kostakos

Hταν fischer Νικο  φύλο δε θυμαμαι...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Hταν fischer Νικο  φύλο δε θυμαμαι...


Εγω για μεταλλαξη μιλησα, οχι φυλο!  :winky:

----------


## Naylia

Πάντως,πάντα οι τιμές από εκτροφείς(όχι μόνο στα πουλιά) είναι πιο υψηλές.Κυρίως επειδή ξέρεις τι ζώο-πτηνό παίρνεις,όσων αφορά τα θέματα υγείας τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Naylia.. υπαρχουν εκτροφεις που τους νοιαζει μονο το κερδος και οχι για την υγεια των πουλιων που πουλα! Γι' αυτο μη νομιζεις οτι ολα ειναι υγιη επειδη προερχονται απο εκτροφειο!

Πολλοι τα φαρμακωνουν πριν φυγουν απο το εκτροφειο (τα μωρα συνηθως) για να ειναι οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο υγιη μεχρι να πουληθει! Επειτα, ο οργανισμος αφου ειναι εξασθενημενος, μιας και δεν εχουν λειτουργησει ποτε τα αντισωματα αρρωσταινουν πανευκολα!

----------


## Naylia

> Naylia.. υπαρχουν εκτροφεις που τους νοιαζει μονο το κερδος και οχι για την υγεια των πουλιων που πουλα! Γι' αυτο μη νομιζεις οτι ολα ειναι υγιη επειδη προερχονται απο εκτροφειο!
> 
> Πολλοι τα φαρμακωνουν πριν φυγουν απο το εκτροφειο (τα μωρα συνηθως) για να ειναι οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο υγιη μεχρι να πουληθει! Επειτα, ο οργανισμος αφου ειναι εξασθενημενος, μιας και δεν εχουν λειτουργησει ποτε τα αντισωματα αρρωσταινουν πανευκολα!



Νίκο δεν είμαι σίγουρη για τα πουλιά,ίσως έχεις δίκιο.Μιλάω γενικότερα.Πχ στα σκυλιά,ισχύει αυτό.Από εκτροφέα ξέρεις τι παίρνεις συνηθως.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αυτο ειναι αληθεια  :winky:

----------

